# My Cockatiel is obsessed with her mirror



## Koku's Mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
First I will introduce myself as this is my first post on this forum. I am LeAnne and I am currently the bird-mom of one incredible little lutino cockatiel named Koku. 

I will describe our problem and I am hoping you all have some advice for me.

My boyfriend and I got Koku about four months ago. It got off to a bad start because it turned out she was sick when we bought her, and we had to force her to take (unfortunately really expensive) medicines for almost eight weeks.

She is not a very friendly bird but she does come out and play with us. However, she has become highly dependent on our presence. My boyfriend and I work all day and when we come home she is SCREAMING at the top of her lungs - we can hear her from outside our second story apartment. She doesn't scream when we are home. When we leave she grabs the corner of the cage and watches us go - it breaks our heart.

Okay, so we bought her a "hall of mirrors" - it's a toy with mirrors on the sides and back. Now she is obsessed. She no longer screams when we aren't home, but she sits for hours in front of her mirror. She eats much less and will only play with toys that are right next to her mirror. She now bites if we put our hands in the cage - she won't come out. She hisses and is angry. If we take the mirror away, she screams and makes crying sounds and tries to bite to prevent you from taking away the mirror. If you persist, she will sit on her perch unmoving and grumpy and not move for hours and bite you if you try to put your hand close to her.

We don't know what to do. We tried taking away her mirror for a couple weeks, but then her dependence on us increased like I described above. If we leave the mirror in, she is obsessed like a kid obsessed with a video game. We thought about getting another cockatiel, but we already spent $1300+ getting her, setting her up, and curing her of her disease (vast majority on medicines and vet visits obviously) and we're weary of doing that again, plus we're worried that if she doesn't get along with the new bird we'll be stuck with two cockatiels and an even bigger problem.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated for this new cockatiel mom. Thank you so much in advance.
LeAnne


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forums. Chances are another bird would solve your problem. She obviously needs company. It would be best if when you get a new bird that you re-arrange the cage so as not to create a territory issue. Other than that if you consider that in the wild they would be in a flock of hundreds it becomes clear that keeping them in at least pairs is the best way to go. They are more comfortable and it is more natural for them.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!

When you leave the house, is your house all quiet? My birds dont like my house when its quiet, so when I leave, I turn on the tv, or the radio for noise. In the wild, when everything suddenly gets quiet it typically means danger is near.... So if you leave some sort of noise for her, it might help her to calm down.

Sweetrsue could be right too. If shes not uncomfortable with her surroundings then perhaps she is just lonley and wants company. Cockatiels are flock birds and enjoy being in the company of other birds, or even people they concider their "flock"


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Rissa is truly a bird person!....She leaves the TV on for her birds...Heh heh!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Rissa is truly a bird person!....She leaves the TV on for her birds...Heh heh!


*sighs* im hopeless.... completely hopelss!:blush:


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lola is my only tiel and has the luxury of having my company most of the day since I am a stay at home mom. Even if I'm busy around the house, I still pass by her often and talk to her and let her know I am around. I have noticed, though, that if we are out and about, that Lola will be calling loudly until we get back in and give her attention. I also leave either the tv or radio on as I have heard this can be calming to them. (And maybe an intruder will think someone is home as well...) Lola has a mirror in her cage but doesn't seem to be obsessed with it. Could you try leaving the mirror in with her while you are gone so she feels she has company, in addition to leaving the radio on for her. Then, when you get home, insist on removing the mirror so she has to be more sociable with you. I don't think she'll try to bond much if she has her mirror around. This may take a while for her to adjust, but over time, with lots of patience, maybe she'll bond with you and not need the mirror so much. At least it may buy you some time until you can afford to get another tiel. Good luck.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree and a new bird should solve both problems. She feels as if her reflection is a friend. Birds always need attention or may become unhappy (her screaming when you left). It is unfortunate that she was so sick. I advise you to get a bird from a reputable breeder. Luckily I have had no problems with my birds. My oldest 'tiel Kisses has never seemed sick in a day of his life (going on 9 years). Did you get her from a pet store or breeder?
The tv that was previously suggested may also work as well. Obviously the volume should be up and she should be able to see the picture. It may keep her entertained and she may be convinced that someone is actually home 
I wish you the best of luck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It sounds like the best thing is to get another tiel, if you can. If not mabey just put the mirror in when you are gone and take it out when you are home. I don't like mirrors as I find they promote agression. Also I think mirrors are just frustrating to a bird, that bird in the mirror will never preen you, flock call for you ect. Also if you get another tiel it is best to quarantine them for 30-60 days. Good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## Koku's Mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone I just wanted to say thank you for the advice. We have tried removing Koku's mirror and replacing it when we leave, but she goes through such misery and trauma immediately after the mirror is taken away that we worry that's not a long term solution. Re: Cheryl, we got her at a pet store. I have since learned my lesson :/

I think we will try putting a radio near her and seeing if she improves. We don't own a TV, unfortunately. In the long term I think the plan will be to get her a friend. I just hope that they get along!

Anyway, thanks again everyone for the help and advice. I will post an update soon.
Koku's Mom


----------

